# Deviant Bad Habits



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

what are yours???

i close elevators when i see people coming. lol!
that is so sh*tty and i've had it done to me numerous times. when it happens to me i lmfao because that's what i get for doing it to other people.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

I turn and go a different way when I see beggers at the light and I know I may have to stop and look at them in their face.  If I look I will be forced to give them money ...If I go the other way I avoid the sympathy trap...Why can't I just say NO! Not sure if it is deviant...but it's a habit I need to break


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_what are yours???

*i close elevators when i see people coming.* lol!
that is so sh*tty and i've had it done to me numerous times. when it happens to me i lmfao because that's what i get for doing it to other people.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!_

 

girl, if you could see how hard im laughing!!!!! i do this too!! bwahahaha!!!


----------



## MACForME (Jun 15, 2009)

OMg- I like to keep people from moving over into my lane, especially when I KNOW they are trying to pass all the traffic.  OR.. Sometimes i like to block them when they think they're so smart flying down an 'exit only" lane than want to cut over at the last minute..
sorry! not in front of ME you dont! I know, I'm going to h*ll


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 15, 2009)

When coming to a red light, I'll switch into a lane with no cars ahead of me, even if I'm "taking" someone's empty lane. But I get mad when people do it to me


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_OMg- I like to keep people from moving over into my lane, especially when I KNOW they are trying to pass all the traffic. OR.. Sometimes i like to block them when they think they're so smart flying down an 'exit only" lane than want to cut over at the last minute..
sorry! not in front of ME you dont! I know, I'm going to h*ll_

 
LMFAO!!!!
we are officially ENEMIES!!!!!





this lady a few weeks ago did that to me. there was construction i didn't see til the last minute, i tried to get over and she kept looking straight ahead like she didn't see me!! had me all up on the orange cones and shit. lol!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 15, 2009)

How evil am I? LOL! I thanked all the ones I agree with/do! Y'all are not alone. I get so peeved when someone is ass-dragging in front of me and then they gas it on yellow and leave me at red. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I turn and go a different way when I see beggers at the light and I know I may have to stop and look at them in their face.  If I look I will be forced to give them money ...If I go the other way I avoid the sympathy trap...Why can't I just say NO! Not sure if it is deviant...but it's a habit I need to break_

 
I used to feel this way until I was taken for $2 a couple weeks ago. This man was right outside of the news studio at the red light, dirty, holding a 'homeless' sign, gumming on his lips and walking really bad. So, I reached into my bag and gave him $2. As I approached the next intersection for my turn onto the on-ramp of the Expressway at the next block, that bastard was standing straight, had folded the sign and was waiting for the red light to turn again. 

How evil am I? I'm gonna beat that ass when I see him again! He was too far away the other day. Even better, the newscasters won't have far to go to get the story.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_How evil am I? LOL! I thanked all the ones I agree with/do! Y'all are not alone. *I get so peeved when someone is ass-dragging in front of me and then they gas it on yellow and leave me at red. *
_

 
omg YOU AND ME BOTH!!! lol!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_OMg- I like to keep people from moving over into my lane, especially when I KNOW they are trying to pass all the traffic.  OR.. Sometimes i like to block them when they think they're so smart flying down an 'exit only" lane than want to cut over at the last minute..
sorry! not in front of ME you dont! I know, I'm going to h*ll_

 
Bwahahahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so bad for that. If I see someone flying up, especially if there is 2 lanes, I will ride alongside the car in the other lane, so that the people behind can't pass. They get so mad... my favorite is when you can see them yelling and beating on the steering wheel. People need to chill, and if I'm already speeding (and I can guarantee I am), they don't need to go faster than me. I am evil.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I get so peeved when someone is ass-dragging in front of me and then they gas it on yellow and leave me at red._

 
Sooo annoying! Ugh. That one definitely leaves me cussing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_OMg- I like to keep people from moving over into my lane, especially when I KNOW they are trying to pass all the traffic. OR.. Sometimes i like to block them when they think they're so smart flying down an 'exit only" lane than want to cut over at the last minute..
sorry! not in front of ME you dont! I know, I'm going to h*ll_

 
OMG I do this all the time and I don't make eye contact like I don't know they trying to get in front of me...LOL LOLLLOL...wait damnit just like I have done....

But I must admit I whip in front of people all the time...but hate when it's done to me 



Also....I am embarressed to mention this...I open things in the store...socks, makeup etc....But I never take the one I opened...I always put it back and get a unopened package....


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

oh ho ho! lol
i'm guilty of most of these. 
but what about this one? You're waiting in the only open line at the cash registers and finally the another cashier comes along and says i'm open on 5, so even though the people in front of you have been waiting a long time, you scurry to be first in the other line.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Also....I am embarressed to mention this...I open things in the store...socks, makeup etc....But I never take the one I opened...I always put it back and get a unopened package...._

 
me 2! i'm always weary of the first items on the shelf, so i push everything aside and grab items from the back.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_OMG I do this all the time and I don't make eye contact like I don't know they trying to get in front of me...LOL LOLLLOL...wait damnit just like I have done....

But I must admit I whip in front of people all the time...but hate when it's done to me 



Also....I am embarressed to mention this...I open things in the store...socks, makeup etc....But I never take the one I opened...I always put it back and get a unopened package...._

 
lmfao @ this whole post


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_oh ho ho! lol
i'm guilty of most of these. 
but what about this one? You're waiting in the only open line at the cash registers and finally the another cashier comes along and says i'm open on 5, so even though the people in front of you have been waiting a long time, you scurry to be first in the other line._

 
this man did that to me at wal-greens once!!! i was so pissed!!! lol!!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

omg this is a hilarious thread. i do ALL of the above.


another thing is, whenever my bf and i hit up any fast food joint where we order something with fries, he'll hand the bag over to me (in the passengers side), and i'll look in the bag...and he'll say "hand me my food, candypants..." so i give him the one one with the LEAST amount of french fries LMFAO! and if they're even, i'll quickly take some of his and put them in mine before handing them over.

gotdamn that is so fatass of me but i dont care. french fries are love.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_How evil am I? LOL! I thanked all the ones I agree with/do! Y'all are not alone. I get so peeved when someone is ass-dragging in front of me and then they gas it on yellow and leave me at red. 



I used to feel this way until I was taken for $2 a couple weeks ago. This man was right outside of the news studio at the red light, dirty, holding a 'homeless' sign, gumming on his lips and walking really bad. So, I reached into my bag and gave him $2. As I approached the next intersection for my turn onto the on-ramp of the Expressway at the next block, that bastard was standing straight, had folded the sign and was waiting for the red light to turn again. 


How evil am I? I'm gonna beat that ass when I see him again! He was too far away the other day. Even better, the newscasters won't have far to go to get the story._

 



My mom and I are DONE with sympathy and giving out money, no matter how sad your story is.  A few months ago there were two women on the street with a picture of a baby girl taped onto a Fed Ex box.  The box said it was for "funeral expenses."  My mom gave money & actually wanted to give MORE than she had.  I talked her out of it, and we went on our way.  About a month ago, we saw the same women, with the same baby girl picture, the same explanation, and the same damn Fed Ex box on a different corner.  My mom was so pissed off.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

I just came back from the grocery...and why was the nasty lady that was begging toothless on the corner yesterday....sitting in Starbucks all cleaned up (still no teeth) and sucking on a latte...Ok mind you homeless people have to eat and drink too..But a Latte at Starbucks!!! My donations have ended...only giving at church....


----------



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

When I walk, per example, at my job, and I see somebody who knows me, I just look down and pretend not to see them.

I just hate the whole ''Hello how are you today?'' thing
YOU DON'T CARE about the answer

I know, I'm bad


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ OMG I do that too...especially if I see them in the store and I am looking a Hot Mess


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

yea i stopped giving to my homeless buddy (yes, buddy. i've known him for YEARS and always gave him at least a buck or an apple). i stopped giving him shit when i walked by him (he's SUPPOSED to be wheelchair bound) and he jumped up and got into a fight with another homeless man over "who's spot was who's" LMFAO!!! i was like OH YOU CAN WALK NOW HUH??


----------



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ OMG I do that too...especially if I see them in the store and I am looking a Hot Mess_

 
Yeah that's right!

But I don't really care, I'm just not the super sociable type (with people I don't know much). We're about 500 people in here... I don't wanna end up having to say hello 30495903845903485 times a day


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 15, 2009)

I give people in Hummers the finger. If they're window is down i tell them to fuck off.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 15, 2009)

I ignore incoming calls - for no reason. Then i send a txt apologizing and asking wasup.

I hate talking these days-much prefer msn or email.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm pretty much guilty of all of the above...well except giving the finger or yelling at people in Hummers (that seems a little random to me??)

I DO however give the finger and/or yell at the following;

- people who cut me off
- people who I ever so kindly let in and then they don't wave a thanks (this really makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- people who push in lineups; you know those people so close behind you that you swear they are trying to dry hump you??
- people who talk in movies

...I'm sure there's more...


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 15, 2009)

So I'm not the only who does these things! 

I will speed up past the old person driving 30 mph in the LEFT lane. I'm sorry, I know you are old but why are you in the fast lane then? I also don't let people in front of me if the lane merges (because of construction or something) unless they signal well ahead of time. Forget the jerks who go all the way down and expect me to let them in. Uh, yeah what about the other people who are politely waiting to merge jack*ss? What makes you so special? I grew up driving in California, it's inherent that I have road rage issues. 

I will let the door close behind me even if I know there are people close behind. I used to hold the door open but people walked right through w/o a thank-you. So much for that.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 15, 2009)

This thread is hilarious! It should be titled "When the good go bad...". 

Disclaimer: We are not bad people, just fed up and not taking it anymore.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 15, 2009)

LOOL hilarious thread

I'm guilty of some of these, but I'm too tired to think of more atm lol


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I'm pretty much guilty of all of the above...well except giving the finger or yelling at people in Hummers (that seems a little random to me??)_

 





 I do this because i think they are the most arrogant vehicles on the road. They are military vehicles, gas guzzlers used as status symbols or to overcompensate for men that have small penises.

I live in the suburbs, seriously, why would ANYONE need a hummer? Are you going to encounter terrorism on your way to the grocery store? 

I absolutely loath these cars, and everything they have come to represent. They make me want to throw up.

I once saw a hummer parked across THREE Handicapped parking spots. How do you even manage to do that?!

Rant over.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I'm pretty much guilty of all of the above...well except giving the finger or yelling at people in Hummers (that seems a little random to me??)

I DO however give the finger and/or yell at the following;

- people who cut me off
- people who I ever so kindly let in and then they don't wave a thanks (this really makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- people who push in lineups; you know those people so close behind you that you swear they are trying to dry hump you??
- people who talk in movies

...I'm sure there's more...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I don't do the Hummer flip thing either...I actually don't discriminate....I don't care if you are in a 1979 Pinto if you are in my way you will more than likely get flipped or honked to hell and back....I don't care what people drive....their money their headache.

Just IMO...I am sure there are needle dick dudes driving compacts too


----------



## User35 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I just came back from the grocery...and why was the nasty lady that was begging toothless on the corner yesterday....sitting in Starbucks all cleaned up (still no teeth) and sucking on a latte...Ok mind you homeless people have to eat and drink too..But a Latte at Starbucks!!! My donations have ended...only giving at church...._

 
this bugs me...If im working I tell them to beat it because I know it s bullshit...I most likely know they are some druggy on probation so they know if they see my car crusing around to beat it! ha...if im off duty and people hit me up for cash with their sob story I fucking question them untill the give up. You bug me..I bug you. Riverside is really bad with beggars...eek. the gas station on the corner of trautwien and van buren is notorious.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 15, 2009)

I dont use my car horn. I use my middle finger and some choice words for jerk face drivers who tailgate me even tho I am going 10+ over the speed limit. 

I hate the traffic cutters! My adrenaline gets pumpin cuz I dont let them in at all!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

maybe not so bad, but when im at work, and somebody needs me...i pretend i dont hear them cuz my earphones are always in, and my music is never really on, and if it is, its super low, but i pretend its really loud and act like i dont hear them calling my name.

cuz deep down im like "man what the fuck do you want? leave me alone!"


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 15, 2009)

I can probably cuss Paul Mooney/Bernie Mac (RIP) under a bus on my slow day. And, that's not even counting what's going on in my head.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_maybe not so bad, but when im at work, and somebody needs me...i pretend i dont hear them cuz my earphones are always in, and *my music is never really on, and if it is, its super low, but i pretend its really loud and act like i dont hear them calling my name.
* 
cuz deep down im like "man what the fuck do you want? leave me alone!"




_

 
Me too!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Especially on the days I just don't want to be bothered.  Then they're like oh I was calling you!  I say oh really I couldn't hear it, I had my music on lol.


----------



## User35 (Jun 16, 2009)

lol this thread is a trip...

I pretend I dont see people in public...especially ppl from work. I dont wanna shoot the shit with bosses at Vons. Drivers that really piss me off I call them into dispatch and report them.Or if ppl are pissed at my driving and try 2 give me the bird I wave and smile like Im all happy and I know them..it pisses them off more heheh.


----------



## Willa (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_maybe not so bad, but when im at work, and somebody needs me...i pretend i dont hear them cuz my earphones are always in, and my music is never really on, and if it is, its super low, but i pretend its really loud and act like i dont hear them calling my name.

cuz deep down im like "man what the fuck do you want? leave me alone!"




_

 
I do that too
My boss started to call me from his office, I mean, yelling my name and thinking I'll answer... No way! Either call me from your phone, use the msn messenger we installed you, or GET UP and come to talk to me. I'm not a dog!!!

When he does that, I pretend not to hear, and I throw the fault on my tinnitus (wich is true!). I told him about a gazillion times : I'm def, talk louder. But he still get out of my office talking in his beard thinkin I'll hear him...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_ *use the msn messenger we installed you*, or GET UP and come to talk to me. I'm not a dog!!!_

 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had a boss that used to like to talk shit because i was the youngest in the office (how ironic that when i started treating her the same way she used to ask why i didn't like her. ha!)

anywho, she would say dumb shit like " you need to stand up, walk around your desk, around the corner, and walk into my office" like i was some f*cking idiot! bitch just ask me POLITELY to come here! i used to ignore until she asked me properly. ha!


----------



## Willa (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had a boss that used to like to talk shit because i was the youngest in the office (how ironic that when i started treating her the same way she used to ask why i didn't like her. ha!)

anywho, she would say dumb shit like " you need to stand up, walk around your desk, around the corner, and walk into my office" like i was some f*cking idiot! bitch just ask me POLITELY to come here! i used to ignore until she asked me properly. ha!_

 
Yeah, the boss that was here before, it was a woman, and one day she talked to me SO BAD...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to go all the way down to the place we stock our boxes (I work in a very huge place). And since I just camed back from there, I told her (politely) that I would go back in the afternoon (wasnt a rush).

She answered : YOU GO NOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! (screaming)

And I told her right away : Nope, I'm not a dog, you wont scream at me like that my dear! 

She said she was sorry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was the only one who could stand her, she had lost secretary before me because she was too difficult to live with


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Bwahahahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so bad for that. If I see someone flying up, especially if there is 2 lanes, I will ride alongside the car in the other lane, so that the people behind can't pass. They get so mad... my favorite is when you can see them yelling and beating on the steering wheel. People need to chill, and if I'm already speeding (and I can guarantee I am), they don't need to go faster than me. I am evil._

 

Ugh.. you're one of THOSE people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The self-appointed 'speed regulators'. 

How do you know someone isn't in a hurry for a good reason (sick, trying to get someone to the hospital, or get to a dying relative)? I mean, I don't know why people take it upon themselves to decide how fast other people can go.. It's not up to you to make them "chill", if they want to speed just let them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does it really hurt your ego to move over to the next lane instead of blocking people in? Shit like that can cause accidents and hold up traffic for _*everyone*,_ just because you're trying to prove a point to someone who didn't do anything to you? Sorry but that shit pisses me off to no end! 

Not trying to start beef or anything, I just have an aversion to your driving practices. 


Carry on.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

i haaaaaaaaaaaaate slow ass drivers. they just shouldn't be on the damn road. i'm not talking about SAFE drivers. i'm talkin about SLOW drivers. when everyone is going 50mph in a 50mph lane, and you're doing 25. WTF, go home.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 16, 2009)

LMAO oh jeez...I'm an angry little girl...I do almost every single thing that's been listed here (I don't flip off Hummers either...I can't be bothered..). What I get SUPER aggro about though, are the people who just cut you off, no blinker, no indication, nothin...they damn near PIT maneuver themselves in the process, and THEN they have the audacity to wave...like I LET you in! Screw you! Don't thank me for cutting me off...WTF??? 
Ugh...and then, the one that REEEEEEEEEEEEEALLY kills me, and I've been known for getting a little stupid about this one...is people who ride my ass. Look, I'm from Jersey...unless there's a cop nearby, I'm NOT doing the speed limit...there is NO reason for you to be that far up my butt...ESPECIALLY now that I have my son in the back of the car. God help you if you so much as TAP my bumper, I will get out of my car and beat you senseless. There was a time a few years ago when this idiot lady was behind me in the town I used to live in (residential area, speed limit was 25, and there were cops EVERYWHERE), and apparently me going somewhere between 27 and 30mph wasn't good enough, because she was SO far up my butt that I couldn't see the hood of her car. We came to a red light, I threw the car in park, got out, opened the rear door of the car, and screamed "B**ch, you wanna get in?????? Back the f*** off!!!" ...then I calmly got back in the car, waited for the green light, and continued on my way...she made a last minute turn at that light. LOL
Man...one day I'm gonna wake up asking myself "Where are we going...? ...and why am I in this handbasket?"


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_ We came to a red light, I threw the car in park, got out, opened the rear door of the car, and screamed "B**ch, you wanna get in?????? Back the f*** off!!!" ...then I calmly got back in the car, waited for the green light, and continued on my way...she made a last minute turn at that light. LOL_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a good driver, never drive slow or take the fast lane unless I'm prepared to go over the speed limit and yet there are people who still tailgate. When they peeve me off I tap the break. Just tap it and that irritates the shyte out of tail gaters. I laugh my ass off whenever I do this. I know, evil.

Everyday on my way home I have to get on a small merging ramp and there's always somebody trying to bypass the line to cut in at the front. Somedays it gets so bad I will just park my car right between the two lanes so that people are force to line up. I'll probably get my ass beat one day for doing this but it frustrates me so much I mean unless it's an emergency as in you are giving birth, everyone else wants to get home you're not the only one.

When shopping I never take the first item on the shelf, always the ones behind it (because as proven here, people open the packages lol).

Oh and I sneak cans of pop into movie theatres.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_omg this is a hilarious thread. i do ALL of the above.


another thing is, whenever my bf and i hit up any fast food joint where we order something with fries, he'll hand the bag over to me (in the passengers side), and i'll look in the bag...and he'll say "hand me my food, candypants..." so i give him the one one with the LEAST amount of french fries LMFAO! and if they're even, i'll quickly take some of his and put them in mine before handing them over.

gotdamn that is so fatass of me but i dont care. french fries are love._

 
I do this with my fella too, minus the candypants part.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_My mom and I are DONE with sympathy and giving out money, no matter how sad your story is. A few months ago there were two women on the street with a picture of a baby girl taped onto a Fed Ex box. The box said it was for "funeral expenses." My mom gave money & actually wanted to give MORE than she had. I talked her out of it, and we went on our way. About a month ago, we saw the same women, with the same baby girl picture, the same explanation, and the same damn Fed Ex box on a different corner. My mom was so pissed off._

 

This thread is awesome.

my husband and I were having dinner at the CNN Center one night.  We were leaving and this guy approached us and said that he was diabetic and couldn't afford food and if we could help him out.  We both knew he was just screwing with us so we offered our leftovers to him.  He just looks at both of us and says "ugh.. nevermind" and walked off.  Right after that this homeless lady in a wheelchair had both legs amputated wheels up to us and just says "hey ya'll got some money?" Ha! At least she didn't beat around the bush!

Now for my "deviant" bad habit(s)..  When I order fries at a fast food restaurant, I'll ask them to prepare them with no salt.  This ensures that I will get fresh, not sitting under a heat lamp food.  Sometimes if they get aggrivated with the request, I'll ask for salt packets when they give me the food.  Wow, actually typing that out... makes me feel a little bitchy...  LOL.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

^^damn what a good idea!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ that is a GREAT idea! i'm so tired of those chewy ass fries they give you as if they'd eat that shit themselves!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

speaking of... i had to tell a chick at burger king one day to make some new fries. i took my food drove off and made a complete circle right back to her window and handed her the bag saying "now you KNOW you wouldn't eat these"
and the broad smiled like "yeah, i know" WTF??!! WHY DID YOU GIVE THEM TO ME.
thanks dr_girlfriend for giving me hope. ha!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_ 
When shopping I never take the first item on the shelf, always the ones behind it (because as proven here, people open the packages lol).

Oh and I sneak cans of pop into movie theatres._

 
I never take the first item either, because I know that item has been dropped, kicked around, opened, etc. Nooo thanks.

Sneaking soda into a movie? HA. me and my boyfriend have gotten takeout from Fridays, and brought it into the movie with us. So we're watching the movie, eating sizzling chicken and cheese and mashed potatoes MMMMMM. We've brought taco bell, kfc, burger king, popeyes.......please, okay? We eat whatever in the movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_ 
Now for my "deviant" bad habit(s).. When I order fries at a fast food restaurant, I'll ask them to prepare them with no salt. This ensures that I will get fresh, not sitting under a heat lamp food. Sometimes if they get aggrivated with the request, I'll ask for salt packets when they give me the food. Wow, actually typing that out... makes me feel a little bitchy... LOL._

 
Psssssh, I could have told u guys that. I do the same thing sometimes. Dont feel bitchy at all, your SUPPOSED to get fresh tasty food, u shouldnt have to find ways to trick them, u kno? Do u guys wanna know another secret? Order ur burgers with no salt. Well thats if u can stand the taste. I personally havent had them, but they have to grill the burgers for u right before u order them if u order it with no salt, because they season all the burgers when they r first cooked. I used to work at Mcdonalds....luckily the oneI worked at/still go to always serves me hot and fresh food. 

Aside from that, u guys are a trip. I dont do any of these things. I really dont lol


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Ugh.. you're one of THOSE people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The self-appointed 'speed regulators'._

 
I wouldn't consider myself that. I'm sure the majority of people aren't in a hurry for a good reason. Maybe every once in awhile, but I'd say 9 out of 10 people are just speeding because they either 1) didn't leave the house on time or 2) don't like driving slow. I don't like driving slow at all. Doesn't matter whether I'm running late or not, I do not drive slow. So if I'm in the fast lane doing 15 over, and there's a car in the lane next to me, I'm not going to either slow down or speed up to get over just so the person riding my ass can go faster than me. No way.

No offense, you know... just how I feel.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 17, 2009)

I drive a really small sports car. I hate people who ride my ass on the road because it blinds me. Oooh every chance I get I cut those bastards off.


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_When I walk, per example, at my job, and I see somebody who knows me, I just look down and pretend not to see them.

I just hate the whole ''Hello how are you today?'' thing
YOU DON'T CARE about the answer

I know, I'm bad



_

 
OMG, I do this all the time LOL...Work, shopping, wherever


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I wouldn't consider myself that. I'm sure the majority of people aren't in a hurry for a good reason. Maybe every once in awhile, but I'd say 9 out of 10 people are just speeding because they either 1) didn't leave the house on time or 2) don't like driving slow. I don't like driving slow at all. Doesn't matter whether I'm running late or not, I do not drive slow. So if I'm in the fast lane doing 15 over, and there's a car in the lane next to me, I'm not going to either slow down or speed up to get over just so the person riding my ass can go faster than me. No way.

No offense, you know... just how I feel._

 
Exactly...I have been doing at least 85 before and cars get on my ass like they are going to force me to go faster...the speed limit is 65 so I am already going faster than i should be...But I refuse to go a hundred just because you are on my ass and my speed is not what you want it to be.....As soon as I go a 100 I will be the one getting the damn ticket.

My motto is in those cases...I have insurance ...and if you hit me you better be able to afford the cost of my repair


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

Ummm... I know I have loads but the most obvious and 'social' one is my habit of walking away from people without telling them where I'm going, and then reappearing to everyone asking 'where were you?!'
I'm so lost in my own head all the time that I don't even think about it when the fancy strikes me to go somewhere...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_ but I'd say 9 out of 10 people are just speeding because they either 1) didn't leave the house on time_

 
and i'm SO guilty of cussing people out and yelling for them to get the hell out of my way because THEY are making me late to work. not me. lmfao!! and then the next day when i do wake up on time and have no reason to rush and taking my time and i see someone riding my ass i am the first one talking shit.... AGAIN "you should have woke up on time! don't expect me to rush because you're late. i'm not in no damn rush" LMFAO!!!!

i eat my words on a constant basis.......


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

^^^ Ditto


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

i finally saw yesterday where my road rage comes from


my parents.

i was in the car with them on the way home from work (we commute sometimes) and my dad got cut off by a taxi driver, so he cut him off a few seconds later. gestures were exchanged, followed by my dad almost stopping the car to get out and mollywhop the taxi driver, who was foaming at the mouth. then my mom stepped in 'FUCK YOU MOTHERFUCKER' with the window down screaming it and shooting smiles back at me like 'hehehe'. i mean seriously, it was hilarious, but it was also like looking in the mirror. i may need to chill. but i still hate slow ass drivers. just chickenshit drivers.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

^^^ Where you looking at them like....Who are these people.....then thinking OMG they are older ME's


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

i sure the hell was. i mean, i was amused, dont get me wrong. because i felt their frustration but i think my dad went a tad bit too far. i thought he was having a seizure or something!!! he did this daffy duck noise LMFAO omg. classic.


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 17, 2009)

This thread just totally made my day. 

I'm a very agressive driver, I don't take bs from nobody. And on a regular day I may be able to handle any situation pretty decent but if I'm having a bad day and somebody on the road pisses me off, makes that situation 3x as bad. I HATE when people cut me off or hella ride my ass in traffic. 

There's a certain freeway that I have to take to get home and there's only 2 lanes and there's always traffic there..people always ride my ass, I'm like look here b&tch there's cars in front of me and I can't go anywhere. I can usually tell by somebodys driving if they're about to cut me off and when I get that feeling I hella speed up or stay close to the person in front of me. It happens a lot to where if you leave JUST enough space between you and the car in front, somebody will cut you off.

My boyfriend HATES when I get pissed off, he hates when I tell him stories that happened to me on the road too. I'm trying really hard to chill out but it's hard esp since I've been like that for years?

He's made me realize though that I need to swallow my pride and just sit back & I agree. There was an incident a few months ago where somebody cut a guy off by accident to get over and he ended up shooting him and killed the guy. There's actually been many cases like that down in the bay, but it can happen anywhere. Somebody's day might be worse than yours, you just don't know what other people are capable of. 

Great thread though, made me laugh!

Drive safe specktra ladies!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i sure the hell was. i mean, i was amused, dont get me wrong. because i felt their frustration but i think my dad went a tad bit too far. i thought he was having a seizure or something!!! he did this daffy duck noise LMFAO omg. classic._

 
I know when my Dad does it ...it always seems extreme...but when i do it it seems necessary and normal...Maybe it's the deepness of the male voice that makes it seem so ....You really need to calm down, dad!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I know when my Dad does it ...it always seems extreme...but when i do it it seems necessary and normal...Maybe it's the deepness of the male voice that makes it seem so ....You really need to calm down, dad!_

 
OMG HOW TRUE!!!
it's the bass that makes it worse.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I know when my Dad does it ...it always seems extreme...but when i do it it seems necessary and normal...Maybe it's the deepness of the male voice that makes it seem so ....You really need to calm down, dad!_

 






 somehow I just got visions of my father (he had severe road rage when he used to drive), screaming at people in a high falsetto voice...and let me tell you...it was funny at sh*t...and didn't seem as extreme as it used to...TISH, I think you have a point here.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 17, 2009)

Heh, I use to love to scream at drivers while I drove... but I realize I just aggravate myself... they don't care. Now, I try to realize that everyone is allowed to have a bad day, or be out of it, or have an emergency. My mom drove like a maniac when she was taking my little brother to the hospital once... his body had already gone limp and he was barely breathing... and some people wouldn't let her through eventhough she had her emergency lights on. 

As for the speeding, I also don't see it my job or anyone elses to regulate the speed. If you're going over the speed limit we're all speeding... I don't like to go over 80, so for some people who drive faster than that they think I'm holding them up, my boyfriend doesn't like to drive under 85 and preferably 90 (on road trips) so to him I would slow him down. I think there are common courtesies of the road... I get my hints from truck drivers... that is their job, its how they make their living and spend lots of time and they always move out of the way of people who want to go faster than them. Personally, I'm happy when someone wants to go ahead of me and faster on the higway... I say to myself "yay, you get the ticket now!" as I move over. Driving can be dangerous and scary as it is... I don't need to add more to the mix.

It pains me to not give money to homeless people sometimes, but living in Austin has made it a little easier. The shopping section of campus at our school use to be littered with homeless people and they were honest they would ask "can I have some money to buy beer?" or worse off they would stand near the ATM so they could ask people for money and you couldn't say "sorry, I don't have cash on me", one was even bold enough to ask me to withdrawl money from my account for him! The only guy I've given money to after I changed my ways was this guy who genuinely entertained me on the way to work on a Monday... he had a sign that said "Need money for kung fu lessons. Family was killed by ninjas- planning revenge."  I really feel for the homeless, but I think there are proper channels to get help and I would rather donate to the proper channels... places that help you get an apartment, train you and help you find a job. 

My habit that I think I'm a little high on my horse about is that I call in what I suspect are drunk drivers all the time. I really could care less if people want to hurt themselves, but when you drive drunk you endanger everyone around you. 

I also annoyingly have the habit of buying stuff to try on in the comfort of my own home will all my other stuff (so I can match and accessorize) and returning what I don't like. I know some of the associates at stores because I come in so much... I bet they hate me. 

I'm also picky about what I take off shelves... examing packaing and looking for expiration dates. I defintely ignore co workers at work with the headphones trick. I also ask for no salt on my fries. If the "next person in line" is not moving fast enough, I'll definitely take their place.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_The only guy I've given money to after I changed my ways was this guy who genuinely entertained me on the way to work on a Monday... he had a sign that said "Need money for kung fu lessons. Family was killed by ninjas- planning revenge."_

 
OMG....this has GOT to be the most amusing thing I've read all day...I TOTALLY would've given that guy money. If you make me laugh that hard, you deserve it.


----------



## MACForME (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_LMFAO!!!!
we are officially ENEMIES!!!!!




this lady a few weeks ago did that to me. there was construction i didn't see til the last minute, i tried to get over and she kept looking straight ahead like she didn't see me!! had me all up on the orange cones and shit. lol!_

 
Aww! no! see, thats different.. YOu didn't see it, i hear you. But alot of people try to pass traffic and cut over on purpose!


----------



## MACForME (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Look, I'm from Jersey...unless there's a cop nearby, I'm NOT doing the speed limit...there is NO reason for you to be that far up my butt...
Man...one day I'm gonna wake up asking myself "Where are we going...? ...and why am I in this handbasket?"_

 

Girl. tell me about it! I swear, i've gotten OUT of the car to scream at people more times than I care to count (er, rather, admit too).

I drive up 24 to 287 EVERY DAY. The reason its backed up is because these flippin' a-holes decide to RACE up the other lanes (all exits) and cut over at the last minute.. HOWEVER, poetic justice came, when some woman in a Hummmer ( i swear this happened) cut me off, just BARELY going over the median to get off 24 to 287N. What happens? A statey shows up and pulls her ass over..  THere is no reason to cut me off.. Get in line! I don't want to sit in traffic EITHER. This is EXACTLY why i won't let anyone cut in front of me..

Oh, something else i do... If i'm in the right lane, next to the shoulder in traffic and people decide to cruise up the shoulder to pass everyone.. i move over a little into the shoulder so they can't.. Especially when there is NO exit anywhere NEAR..


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ I do that too I straddle the shoulder and the right lane...Like you will not go around me on the shoulder.....

.
.
.
.
.



Ok...but I do hop on the shoulder and pass other people...but that is so different of course..because I am in a bigger hurry than they are.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Oh, something else i do... If i'm in the right lane, next to the shoulder in traffic and people decide to cruise up the shoulder to pass everyone.. i move over a little into the shoulder so they can't.. Especially when there is NO exit anywhere NEAR.._

 
OMG I hate when people pass on the shoulder! Uggggh. Straddle the line! People get mad but really... it's not for passing people just because you're too impatient to wait! It's not like I want to wait either.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Oh, something else i do... If i'm in the right lane, next to the shoulder in traffic and people decide to cruise up the shoulder to pass everyone.. i move over a little into the shoulder so they can't.. Especially when there is NO exit anywhere NEAR.._

 
Hell yes!!! I do that AAAAALLLLLLLL the time! I *really* hate those guys who get out of traffic behind you, get onto the on ramp, and try and merge back in ahead of you. Ugh...oh no...I never let these guys get in front of me. I will damn near be bumper to bumper with the person in front of me before I let that idiot cut me off, just to get 5 cars ahead. The ONLY time I ever cruise up the shoulder is if I'm RIGHT by my exit, and even then I'm not cruising for half a mile or anything. 
LOL Hell yeah...I love our stateys...somehow they actually seem to be around (on occasion) when you need them! So glad he got that wench in the Hummer...and man, 287 is the WORST...I used to live in South Plainfield, so I'd take the Turnpike up to exit 10, and they just keep doing construction, so the traffic (and the idiot drivers) just keeps getting worse. Ugh. I wish they'd finish already.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I do that too
My boss started to call me from his office, I mean, yelling my name and thinking I'll answer... No way! Either call me from your phone, use the msn messenger we installed you, or GET UP and come to talk to me. I'm not a dog!!!

When he does that, I pretend not to hear, and I throw the fault on my tinnitus (wich is true!). I told him about a gazillion times : I'm def, talk louder. But he still get out of my office talking in his beard thinkin I'll hear him... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh god, I hate when people yell and expect me to come running to them, especially when it's usually something stupid and unimportant.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, I feel so passive compared to all you other drivers out there. Because my mom is such a terrifying driver, I've learned not to react to situations how she would. 

Although, I live in such a touristy area that I have an immediate prejudice against Massachusetts drivers. Nothing against them personally, but jesus, you're in the country now, slow down and relax.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2009)

i do the que jumping thing in shops when a new checkout has been opened up! i rush to get at the front even though i was last in the original que 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and at work when i see some really old people coming in i make some excuses and leave the shop floor - some old people are fine but there are a small number (and i can always recognise which ones!) who want to take up loads of your time and then not buy anything. and in that time i could have sold a few more tv's but insted i miss out!

not anymore suckers!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 19, 2009)

When I'm at a high traffic area where there are lots of people I know I look down so I "don't see them"

Or I just ignore their calls.

If I don't approach you, don't bother coming up to me. e_e


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 19, 2009)

When people show up unannounced to my house(which I think is kind of rude and would never do), I usually ignore the doorbell and hide lol then I tell them(if they later ask why no one answered) I was in the shower or working out with earphones on so I didn't hear them ring the bell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  IDK why I can't just be more care-free, that is such a bad habit. I need to be in the mood and like to be prepared for whoever is coming. 

I don't always do this but I do it allllot. lol


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaGoddess* 

 
_ I usually ignore the doorbell *and hide* lol then I tell them(if they later ask why no one answered) I was in the shower or working out with earphones on so I didn't hear them ring the bell_

 










there is NOTHING wrong with that. i dont' like for ppl to show up unannounced either. i ithink its just more courteous to call ahead to see if they're even available or in the mood to see ppl.

this is hilarious. i hide from Jehovah's witnesses but you hide from friends. that is so funny!!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_










there is NOTHING wrong with that. i dont' like for ppl to show up unannounced either. i ithink its just more courteous to call ahead to see if they're even available or in the mood to see ppl.

this is hilarious. i hide from Jehovah's witnesses but you hide from friends. that is so funny!!_

 
Ohhhh...you just made me think of another deviant bad habit I have. See, I've politely asked the Jehovah's, born again's, and any other religious group who comes by, to leave me alone. If they want to leave a pamphlet by the door, fine, but DON'T knock and disturb me and my family. In the town I used to live in, in NJ, they were notorious for knocking on your door during the time when most people were eating dinner. *sigh* So finally I got angry...we were sitting down to eat, when sure enough, the doorbell rang...I peeked out the window to see who it was, and then I grabbed my copy of the satanic bible, and answered the door (I have a copy of it, not because I'm a satanist, nor was I ever, but I wanted to educate myself on it, since everyone was screaming about how terrible it was. I keep it simply as another piece of literature in my vast collection). Needless to say they went away...and never came back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was mean...but it got my point across.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ that's HELLA mean but do what you gotta do. lol!!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_^^ that's HELLA mean but do what you gotta do. lol!! 



_

 
LOL Well you know, I tried doing it the nice way first...but when that failed...they forced me to use force!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 19, 2009)

I try to avoid seeing ppl from HS @ any costs. I was a Petsmart getting my dogs nails trimmed & picking up some dog food when I saw this chick from HS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was going down one aisle while I spotted her and her baby, I hightailed it out the opposite end & into the next aisle. There she was again wth! I nearly ran over a bystanding individual to escape without her seeing me lol. I had no make up on & looked like hell. So, I managed getting by her unnoticed. I scanned the parking lot of for a BMW or MB but didn't see one. 
I noticed there was a minivan that was still parked there. I thought it'd be very ironic if it was her car. So, I get to my car & am in a hurry to leave & somehow misplace my frickin keys. After what seems like a century of digging and having a panic attack I find them. Only, after she's come out and gotten into the minivan & left. Without seeing me I pray. 

I have the worst luck of running into ppl from HS. I just moved back about 3 years ago and I've came across more ppl than my one friend who never left


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 20, 2009)

When I see people outside of Walmart asking for donations, I either go through the side door or I call somebody on the phone because they usually don't ask anything if I'm looking "busy".


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 21, 2009)

^^This thread makes me glad that I am not a driver.... some of you scare me!! >_<

The only deviant bad habit I can think of at the moment is this: My shop opens at 9:30 but sometimes there are people waiting outside for a few minutes before I actually open the doors. If I'm feeling really mean I'll make them WAIT and open later than I'm meant to. I'll disappear out the back and drink my coffee and watch them checking their watches and trying to jiggle the handle LOL. It's cool cos I can see them BUT they can't see me. 

I don't know why I do it. I think maybe I just don't like being rushed and I don't want to open just because they got there too early. I don't care if it's raining either... muhahahha!


----------



## Okami08 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaGoddess* 

 
_When people show up unannounced to my house(which I think is kind of rude and would never do), I usually ignore the doorbell and hide lol then I tell them(if they later ask why no one answered) I was in the shower or working out with earphones on so I didn't hear them ring the bell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  IDK why I can't just be more care-free, that is such a bad habit. I need to be in the mood and like to be prepared for whoever is coming. 

I don't always do this but I do it allllot. lol_

 
If people show up unannounced on my day off, I'll not only ignore them, I'll flip them the bird from behind my closed door.  

My fiance's sister (at our old place) had lived there before I did, so she had a key, and she had this awful habit of dropping by without calling first and just letting herself in...  It got to where if we were having sex in the bedroom, I'd say "F*** it, let her wait," and we'd finish having sex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One day she did her dropping in unannounced thing, only to be greeted with the sight of me and my fiance completely naked in the living room, having spent the night having sex in front of the fireplace.  We were both under a blanket, from the chest down.  She all but fled to the basement, so my fiance and I went to the bedroom, got dressed, and came out and acted like nothing had happened.  She's never once come by without calling since then.  It was awesome.  

We've also had my fiance's friends call him over and over, and he's not picking up because we're having sex (I really hate having people interrupt when I'm having sex - it's a huge pet peeve of mine) and I've picked up the phone and said "We're busy -  he'll call later."  One time I actually told someone "We're having sex - you can wait!"  

I don't really get pissed at people in traffic anymore, though.  I have my concealed carry permit (so I have a handgun on me at pretty much all times) and nowadays when people cut me off or tailgate me or other stupid shit, it cracks me the f*** up, seriously!!  I know most of them wouldn't be doin' it if they knew I was armed - that just makes it hysterical, as far as I'm concerned.


----------

